# [SOLVED] Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow



## yxu013 (Oct 11, 2007)

My 2.4GHZ, 256MB Toshiba Satellite A15 ran extremely slow. So formatted the HD and found formatting was very slow too (2-10h). 

After formatting, setting is slow. Takes >30s to response to a click of ‘next’.

Finally, the system is up. No any error. All programs work, just slow. Takes >1min to popup the Task Manger window, or 1min to open Internet Explorer or Notepad. Takes >5min to reboot.

Tested CPU speed, it is near 2.4GHZ. RAM looks correct. Disk size is correct. Fan runs. It reads and plays CD/DVD. It recognizes flash drive. CPU or memory is only lightly loaded when starting the Notepad or Explorer. No other programs installed yet. Any idea? Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow*

My initial thought was that it was a bad hard drive.

Download SpeedFan from my sig below and go to the *SMART* tab. Select your drive there and click *Perform an in-depth online analysis on this drive*. Take a screenshot of the page and post it here since you can't copy the URL in the address bar. Use this thread to help you out. To actually take the screenshot of the Window, press *ALT+PRINT SCREEN*


----------



## yxu013 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow*

Hi MATT;

Thank you very much for your advice. Here is the output from your SpeedFan. Looks I have a bad HD. 

Ying
---------------

Your hard disk is now being compared to real data used to define normal values for your specific hard disk model. This way, the analysis can automatically use proper operating ranges. The images give you an idea of how each attribute is within such range. Current and raw values are shown for easier reference for experienced users. There are 1742 hard disk models in the current archive. 

Attribute Current Raw Overall 
Raw Read Error Rate 99 0 Watch 
Warning: Raw Read Error Rate is below the average limits (100-100). 
Throughput Performance 100 0 Very good 
Spin Up Time 100 1531 Very good 
Start/Stop Count 100 3538 Very good 
Reallocated Sector Count 1 1023 Watch 
Warning: Reallocated Sector Count is below the average limits (2-100). 
Seek Error Rate 100 0 Very good 
Seek Time Performance 100 0 Very good 
Power On Hours Count 83 6968 Good 
Spin Retry Count 169 0 Good 
Power Cycle Count 100 3340 Very good 
Power Off Retract Count 100 296 Very good 
Load Cycle Count 80 203014 Good 
Reallocated Event Count 100 677 Very good 
Current Pending Sector 100 0 Very good 
Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count 100 0 Very good 
Ultra DMA CRC Error Rate 200 0 Very good 
Disk Shift 100 100 Very good 
Loaded Hours 89 4737 Good 
Load Retry Count 100 0 Very good 
Load Friction 100 0 Very good 
Load In Time 100 384 Very good 
Write Head 100 0 Very good 


NOTE: not all warnings are reflected on fitness and performance overall values as relevancy is based upon the settings from the hard disk manufacturer who is the best entity deputed to define such relationships. 

NOTE : your hard disk has 1023 reallocated sectors (this value is very large and your hard disk should be replaced). Hard disks do have spare sectors (usually from 256 up to 1024) used to replace bad ones. This remapping operation is transparent to the end user. Anyway, this can lead to degradated performances (because remapped sectors are in different places of the disk than the original ones and the head needs additional moving). If reallocated sectors grow over time, you might encounter some serious troubles. A backup of the most important data is suggested anyway. 


The overall fitness for this drive is 0%.
The overall performance for this drive is 100%.
The link to get back and see a new report about this hard disk in the future is this. Consider that new hard disks and new checks are added over time. 

---------------------------------



TheMatt said:


> My initial thought was that it was a bad hard drive.
> 
> Download SpeedFan from my sig below and go to the *SMART* tab. Select your drive there and click *Perform an in-depth online analysis on this drive*. Take a screenshot of the page and post it here since you can't copy the URL in the address bar. Use this thread to help you out. To actually take the screenshot of the Window, press *ALT+PRINT SCREEN*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow*

The SMART diagnostic is indicating that a couple values are below their acceptable thresholds. I would be looking at a new hard disk because I have reason to believe this one will fail soon.


----------



## yxu013 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow*

Hello;

I replaced my HD. All slow problems are gone. Computer runs as new. Thank you very much for your advice.

Ying



TheMatt said:


> The SMART diagnostic is indicating that a couple values are below their acceptable thresholds. I would be looking at a new hard disk because I have reason to believe this one will fail soon.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Format HD slow, restart slow, turn off slow*

Glad it is fixed. :smile:


----------

